# Incredible guides to mixing metal - MUST READ



## -Nolly- (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

Over on the Andy Sneap forum, a frequent poster and excellent producer/engineer has started up a series of very in-depth posts on mixing metal and rock. So far he has covered guitars and drums, and both are absolute must-reads for anyone interested in recording:

Introduction/Glossary

Poking Holes in High-gain Guitars

In Soviet Russia, Drums Slam You

Hope you guys find this helpful 

Oh, and this is his production company: SYSTEMATIC PRODUCTIONS - Official Website


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice, will check these out over the weekend, thanks


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 1, 2011)

The one on drums made my head explode.


----------



## Kroaton (Apr 1, 2011)

These are amazing , thank you very much for posting.


----------



## McKay (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh shit, I haven't had the net properly for a week and I come back and Ermz does this? Badass!!


----------



## Variant (Apr 1, 2011)

Ermz is the man... though I try to keep a lid on what happens over there at the Sneep forums. As much as I like it here, there's a good number of ss.org's cross section that would utterly ruin that place. Troll if you don't know.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sick, definitely gonna check these out!


----------



## S-O (Apr 1, 2011)

Ermz knows his shit 

Both guides reinforced some ideas I had, and introduced some new ones.

Serious amounts of win.


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 2, 2011)

Glad you guys have enjoyed them 
Bump back to the top - this is really great info so I hope more people see it.


----------



## snegdk (Apr 3, 2011)

Great info - very interesting to read. Thanx!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 3, 2011)

S-O said:


> Both guides reinforced some ideas I had, and introduced some new ones.



Yeah, this.


----------



## alvaro (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks, did not know abut this

i am listening the audio demos on his web and sound truly amazing
[COLOR=#336666 ! important][FONT=Arial ! important][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## Heineken (Apr 3, 2011)

good stuff chief, I'm so glad for postings like these!


----------



## Pedrojoca (Apr 3, 2011)

million thanks my friend, posts like this retain the sense in the world's tight fabric (wtf?)


----------



## Metalus (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks a bunch Nolly


----------



## illimmigrant (Apr 3, 2011)

good stuff.


----------



## Kamin (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks! I can never get enough of this stuff.


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 4, 2011)

Ermz is a quality poster over at the Sneap forum. Good stuff!


----------



## Daggorath (Apr 4, 2011)

Cheers, haven't been on Sneap forums much of late. Really should, there's a wealth of knowledge and considerably less trolls and memes than most places.


----------



## jkguitar (Apr 5, 2011)

Good stuff. Bookmarked.


----------



## TMM (Apr 15, 2011)

This should really be stickied, awesome read so far.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bump for those who haven't seen this.

Great knowledgable information.


----------



## tr0n (Jun 14, 2011)

+1, the stuff on EQing guitars is great, although I do find it difficult to do, and every notch filter's effect on my tone makes me die a little inside, but it's for the greater good I know.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 14, 2011)

Ermz is the shit. What that guy doesn't know about audio isn't worth talking about, you guys should definitely read dem shits.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jun 14, 2011)

Nolly... I don't even know what else to say than you kick a whole lot of ass.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Jun 14, 2011)

this should be stickied!


----------



## itscurbe (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks a bunch for these. the guitar one is great so far.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome !

Thanks for posting this. 

Lars


----------



## texturedhead (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for this awesome awesome post!


----------



## leandroab (Jun 16, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> The one on drums made my head explode.



I was quite impressed that half of the EQ shit I did on my own was there.

The compressor settings though....


----------



## DILFalmighty (Jun 16, 2011)

good read, something to print off and keep in the binder!
has anybody here ever read slippermans guide to recording distorted guitars?


----------



## Nerd Destroyer (Jun 16, 2011)

DILFalmighty said:


> good read, something to print off and keep in the binder!
> has anybody here ever read slippermans guide to recording distorted guitars?



There's a link to Slipperman's guide in the stickies of the recording section here. ;P


Thanks though Nolly, this was really helpful already and I haven't even tried to get through the Drum tutorial yet. I do wish these guys would dumb it down even more though for those of us like myself who truly have no idea what they're doing. D:


----------



## DILFalmighty (Jun 16, 2011)

didnt know that. i forget where i first stumbled upon it, that is def a long but entertaining read


----------

